# Show your old motors?



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

As I couldn't find a thread that shows off your old cars, I thought I'd start one off. I think it's really interesting to see what cars other people have owned, sometimes see something that jogs your memory about a car you'd forgotten about. So here's a few of my old ones to start off with, I'll look about to see if I've got any others.

My 2000 Golf cabrio, I kept that car for about five years. Dragon green with green hood 
















My Z4 3.0l, loved that car and kept it for several years but it dated quite quickly,
















Had the Mini at the same time as the Z4, posted a pic of this earlier today which prompted me to start the thread.









After the Z4 came the TT, ibis white








Then came the Evoque which has been by far the worst car we've ever had
And we bought a 500 pop when we moved house 









After a year we found it too flat so bought the current Sport Twin Air which I'm planning on detailing in the spring









Bought my dads A3 from him and used it for a few months, 









A few years ago, I bought a one owner Megane Coupe that I detailed from a sad motor to a shiney star while practising my detailing skills










I also bought a one owner fiesta to try out a buffer on, turned out really well,










I'm sure there are other pics which I'll add as I find them


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

It all started with this car.

2002 52 1.2 corsa sxi










The way I bought it.

Spent loads on it and ended like this



















Then I got a 1999 civic Jordan

Which looked like this when bought after lowering










Ended like this - went through a few stages.




























Then while I was selling / stripping Jordan I bought this.

A very rare 2004 54 civic Jdm import ep3 racebase,










Which ended like this. Still loads of bits to do it aswell but wanted a more normal car. I sold this to my brother after abit but this is how it ended up looking with us.










I got myself a import jdm integra type r dc5

Again started life like this.









After a few changes










Ended like this










While selling / removing bits from dc5 I bought my first evo.

Evo7 Gsr jdm import



















Never went too mental with it. Done stage one engine mods, few carbon bits and lowering.

While deciding to sell I bought another evo.

2004 evo 8 with loads of stuff done to it.










Now looking like so










And that's it so far.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the evoque, can I ask what problems have you had?

Here's a few of ours...
Nissan micra my sister had









Her mini (still have this)









85' fiesta 1.6d
96' and 02' escort 1.8d
00' fiesta 1.8TDdi









Younger sisters micra, first car and she hated it with a passion









My previous clio with the 182's on 








Standard









Yellow fiesta bought this car for £50 that's how bad it was


















My fiesta and first decent car after the above, had done 121k miles in less than 2 years, this was not long before selling it










































Younger sisters punto and fiesta... Poss only times she's washed a car :lol:


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Some Great Cars On Here... Awesome Thread!

Here is my One and Only as im young and 20 years old. 

My Mk1 Caddy Pickup 1989 model, i love it.... :car:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I have no photos of my first car which was a 2 year old 2006 Vauxhall Corsa SXI+ 1.2 twinport.

I then moved on to simply the worst car ever, which I named shrek due to be green and ugly (but i liked it). 1.4tsi 180bhp



Had loads of issues with it so rejected it after 7months. While it was in garage and occasions where they didn't have a car available id drive my mums scirocco which personally not a fan of, nice drive and handling.

Once the Fabia went I went for Mk2 Octavia vRS TDI named "clifford (the big red car)

When i got it:


Few little mods, tints, wheels and headlights smoked:



After having the red octavia for 18months and it treating me very well i decided to go back to DSG and swap it for the mk3 octavia vRS which is by far the best spec'd car i have had and i love it, named 'Frosty':

When i got it in october and after its C1 and EXO treatment:


Now iv had it lowered and its perfect for me:



This is my last Škoda I think going to change brand but may stay within VAG we shall see.

Rob


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

shaneslatcher93 said:


> Some Great Cars On Here... Awesome Thread!
> 
> Here is my One and Only as im young and 20 years old.
> 
> My Mk1 Caddy Pickup 1989 model, i love it.... :car:


Love that last caddy shot :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

z4alfie said:


> Love that last caddy shot :thumb::thumb:


With your Evoque, how come it's been a bad car for you? Reason I ask is that my neighbours have a 2013 Range Rover Sport, and they have had so much grief with it.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Unfair, i've had my car for 10 years...lol

My one before tho...


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great thread!

My first car was a P-Reg Green Clio (on the right in the below pic) - only a 1.2. It was a great little car and gave me hassle free motoring for a year after passing my test at 17!



After the Clio I bought a Golf Clipper Cab MK1 with the Karmann bodykit on it. The car was great fun, but very temperamental and it wasn't fun at sometimes. All made well again on a sunny day with the roof down! At this point I was silly and not really into detailing. Washed the car a lot with Fairy liquid!



After the Golf I bought myself a lovely Alfa 156 2.0 Selespeed. Loved this car so much, but a catastrophic failure of the gearbox left it beyond economical repair. Had 86k on when i bought it and failed at 128k. Paid £1700 so I was quite happy with that!





After the Alfa, I bought a cool little Fiat Panda 100HP. Read so many good things about them in EVO Magazine and it really was a cracking handling little car! Not fast, but great fun! Ran it for 18 months then needed something a bit bigger.





The car that really got me into 'detailing,' my lovely Mk5 Golf GTI. Bought this when I was 23, had it 12 months and made a profit in it down to it's condition. Totally standard, basic spec but a wonderful car.



After the Golf I needed a runaround to last me 6 months so I bought this Fiat Bravo. Not the finest automobile, lets just leave it at that... :wall:



Then the next car was something much nicer, a VW Passat CC GT DSG. Needed a mile muncher for work and it was sublime at that, was a great car until the complete electrical system failed. Real shame, but it had been in a big smash before I bought it (didn't know at the time) and I think this was the fault. The car was superb, if only it had worked properly!





Next... On order, to be collected 1st March...





(Pictures taken of the Press Car from EVO Magazine) This is the exact spec mine will be, as a tribute to my beloved Mk5!

Sorry for the long post, I've had a long car history - only been driving 8 years!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm getting on a bit now, being 25, having had 'a few' cars in the past... mainly bmw's

imola red 525i sport



black 330 cab



estoril blue clubsport



imola red 325ci


black 325i (bit dull)



z4 coupe



a4 saloon (stop gap)


MG (stop gap)


330


golf ( moved in my own place - helped me save)



saxo vtr



z4



grey 330 (loved this)


330



fabia vrs



golf anni rep 150 tdi


silver 325


323i



318is



325i



328i sport



golf vr6 highline



ZT v6


330ci


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Mines pretty boring..lol

This at 17 for my first car...


























Had it 5 years and had to get rid and make room for this which I still have..


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Zed zed


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Both of them E46's with the style 32 alloys look amazing and love the mk1 fabia vrs especially in silver!!:thumb:

Anyway here is my first and only car! A corsa 1.2 sxi +


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Jay bmw I see you're a Z4 fan, only serious Zedders had the coupe........respect.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> I'm getting on a bit now, being 25, having had 'a few' cars in the past... mainly bmw's


some nice beemers there, how come you never went for an M3?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

First car was a 1.3 Mazda 323F Lxi, can't find any pics of that

Second was my Astra 1.8 Sri with the oem standard pro-drive bodykit and factory fitted xenons (very rare) btw any vauxhall fans know the name of this black?


Then i swapped it for a TT 1.8T 225 in moro blue, remapped and had about 260bhp, FK coilovers, fully re-bushed with polyurethane bushes, longlife exhaust cat back, defcon bushes to reduce understeer due to audi re-designing the front wishbone


My current M3


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

jayz_son said:


> some nice beemers there, how come you never went for an M3?


Thanks! Never seen the appeal of the m3 really


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> Thanks! Never seen the appeal of the m3 really


How come?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

jayz_son said:


> btw any vauxhall fans know the name of this black?


Sapphire black bud:argie: My vvt sri has same paint with the noticeably rarer metallic purple flake. There is another sapphire black with Vauxhall's range but the metallic flakes were either blue or green which is obviously the most common now day's.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

k9vnd said:


> Sapphire black bud:argie: My vvt sri has same paint with the noticeably rarer metallic purple flake. There is another sapphire black with Vauxhall's range but the metallic flakes were either blue or green which is obviously the most common now day's.


Nice one :thumb: Yeah it had a purple flake in it, wish I was as into detailing back then as I am now because it would have looked even better! Beautiful black that was.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

jayz_son said:


> How come?


for example with the z4 coupe I bought, could have had a top spec late 06 e46 m3 but IMO the z4's a better looking machine & offers 35mpg, simmlar performance, less insurance, less servicing costs - just a better all rounder IMO, now I can see why people buy m3s just for me personally they have never appealed!

Now I'm not wanting to start a debate or an argument - I'm not saying the m3 is a bad descision at all! Just never floated my boat


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

moonstone mo said:


> Mines pretty boring..lol
> 
> This at 17 for my first car...
> 
> ...


2 fantastic cars. The R19 16V is beautiful!! Saph's never really did for me like a 3 door does but still incredible all the same. Couple of complete 90's heroes you've got there pal.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

z4alfie, all those cars and not one picture of that bay window? 

My car history has been pretty short compared to most people. In 10 years of driving I haven't had many cars :lol:

1st car was a Renault 5 Campus - lowered, wheels, silly lout exhaust - never got a picture

2nd car was a brand new Ford KA - the only car I ever kept standard and don't have a single photo

3rd car - Ford Sport KA SE - lowered, remapped, cams, air filter, exhaust.
I loved that car :argie:



4th car (still have this) Renault 5 GT Turbo - Bought as a complete shed, only because I wanted this spec and colour since I was 10 years old. Took me years to find one for sale so I went for it 

When I got it... it was much worse in person, trust me!



And now 



5th car - Sold the KA and bought a big saloon... it was fairly boy-racer spec when I got it so changed some bits to make it my own.



6th and current car - VW Bora TDI - ex VW lease car, completly standard when I got it. That lasted a week :lol:


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

AS_BO said:


> 2 fantastic cars. The R19 16V is beautiful!! Saph's never really did for me like a 3 door does but still incredible all the same. Couple of complete 90's heroes you've got there pal.


Agree, but I love the 16v just a little more

Carl


----------



## 8Daz8 (Oct 21, 2006)

Here are mine

1st Car 1.8L LX 









At time of death









2nd 2.9L XR4x4 (Scrapped)









3rd 2.0L Scorpio (Sold)









4th 2.0L ZetecS (Abandoned on SORN in work car park)
At purchase









Few Weeks ago









Mmm Nice!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

first car
corsa sxi+ 1.2 16v








mr2 2.0l n/a









celica gt 2.0l n/a









is200









hyundai coupe v6








alfa 156 jts








fiesta st









e46 330 sport









current car astra vxr


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

scratcher said:


> z4alfie, all those cars and not one picture of that bay window?
> 
> Well, here you go,
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

mine


----------



## Oddbod (Jan 2, 2014)

Great thread!!!

Ive had many motors over the years but very few pics unfortunately, however these are the few I have.








2000 Nissan Patrol owned her for 2 years towing cars all over UK






















Currently still have this. 3.9 V8 Manual covered 74000 miles owned for last 10 years but now up for sale








Just aquired this B6 2.5Tdi in moro blue with black leather.

You can just see my wifes A3 2.0 Tdi Sline in the picture in Phantom black will get some pictures once ive cleaned it :buffer:


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Adding this today........


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Evoque replacement?


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

My 1986 bmw e30


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Evoque replacement?


Eventually I managed to get them to take the Evoque back. This is not so much a replacement as it's a different car entirely if you know what I mean......me and range rover will never be friends again.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

That's a shame. I have had no issues with my Freelander 2 over the 18 months that I have had it. I have now ordered a new RR Sport, and hope it will be trouble free too!

The new Beemer looks great though, I like how both yours cars were white, now they are grey! :lol:


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

A fairly eclectic mix.










[/URL][/IMG]

Never did finish this








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]












[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Alex_Wilson (Jul 7, 2013)

So first car was a Honda in the form of a ej9 with full genuine ek9 body work










Then I bought a totally standard ej6 and boosted it. Car underwent full respray










Whilst the coupe was undergoing work I was bombing around in this colt mirage










Left Honda for a little while and tried out Renault. To be honest was an amazing machine and done brill at the ring










After this wanted something with big power so bought a standard r33 gtr and turned it 400 bhp animal. Unfortunately 3500 for insurance meant I only kept it for 9 months 










So returned back to Honda and went for a dc5 always wanted one










Sold the dc5 for an ep3 as needed money to buy a house so the ep3 was a great compromise










Returned to a dc5










Current car which I've only had few months










Alex


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

8Daz8 said:


> Here are mine
> 
> 1st Car 1.8L LX
> 
> ...


Can see you really look after your cars :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

*2002 Vauxhall Corsa 'Club'
*








*2008 Vauxhall Corsa 'Life' with optional SXI alloys*


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Can't find the picture I have of my first car but here's the list from car number two.....

2001 Renault Clio 1.2 Grande










My first 2003 RenaultSport Clio 172










Bought my Megane 225 and then had these as daily cars....

1994 Renault 5 1.4 Campus










1993 Renault Clio 1.4 RT










2003 VW Lupo Sport


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Love the Campus


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That R5 was one of my favourite cars, I'd probably still have it if some moron hadn't rear ended it!! 

That was practically the condition of the bodywork when I got it as it had clearly been kept garaged. Still gutted about that car and I got rid of it 7 years ago.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

My old caddy that I miss so bad , silliest thing I ever did selling this !


image by G4V JW, on Flickr

And my MK4 money pit that I should never have sold , in a couple of different guises :thumb:


image by G4V JW, on Flickr


image by G4V JW, on Flickr


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Love that caddy


----------



## Busajim (Dec 27, 2013)

*My little frog*

Loved it still kicking myself for selling it.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

z4alfie said:


> Love that caddy


Cheers , kills me looking at the pics


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> That R5 was one of my favourite cars, I'd probably still have it if some moron hadn't rear ended it!!
> 
> That was practically the condition of the bodywork when I got it as it had clearly been kept garaged. Still gutted about that car and I got rid of it 7 years ago.


It was super clean, they were bad for rot as well on the sills, my Mum had a white one.


----------



## 8Daz8 (Oct 21, 2006)

jayz_son said:


> 8Daz8 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are mine
> ...


 The ones I care about do get looked after. The Sapphire was kept as the first picture for all its working life. It then had terminal rust underneath. I didn't want to part with it so it was parked up. The second picture was 3 years after it came off the road.

The Mondeo was a similar story. 6 years of use 165000 miles later and needing more repairs than its worth was parked up. 2 years of leaking pollen filter and the resulting growth! I hated it so was not bothered about parking it up. I need to get on and break it.

The cars I do bother about I currently own.

1991 Sierra 2.9 XR4x4









1992 Sierra 2.9 XR4x4









My Daily Drive 1999 Disovery 2 TD5


----------



## ashfordnimbus (Jan 14, 2014)

Threads like this always stir up lots of memories, good and bad! Here goes....

First car, AE92 Corolla Gti.



Nissan Almera Gti. Brilliant car. Standard to 170bhp, wheels etc.



Honda CRX VTI. Paid £1500, cleaned and sold for £2500!



Mk1 Golf Gti. £100 trade in at work, new water pump and good as new!



Citroen AX Gti. £200 bargain, huge huge fun!



Fiat Tipo Sedicivalvole. Handled brilliantly, felt very special but a bit slow.



First 205 gti, converted to mi16. Scariest car I've driven.





Clio Williams 2, non-sunroof. WHY DID I SELL IT?!!!!



Starlet GT, so much fun on Tein coil overs.



106 xsi 1.6. Bilsteins, 266 mm brakes, Rallye wheels etc.



306 gti-6. Was ****, must of had a bad one!



Second 205 gti. Bought from a friend, realised the shell was bent! Made good money breaking it though.



Eunos Roadster. Best car I've ever owned. Bilsteins, 1.8 brakes and a good exhaust and a healthy 120bhp. Not much could match it on B roads.



Then our first son was due, so had to (kind of) grow up. Very odd going back to fwd after rwd! Very rare (1/66) ph1 172 in flame red.



Needed to save cash so bought a Suzuki Ignis Sport. Don't laugh at these until you try one.



Then another ph1 172, which we still have.



Owned an Audi A3 1.8t, but was so boring I nearly died. Had a EG Civic and a Puma 1.7 for work (another great car) but no pics. Moved jobs so decided to treat ourselves having just got married to this. The bike is now my main transport!







Hope I haven't bored you all too much if you've made it this far!

Chris.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

8Daz8 said:


> The ones I care about do get looked after. The Sapphire was kept as the first picture for all its working life. It then had terminal rust underneath. I didn't want to part with it so it was parked up. The second picture was 3 years after it came off the road.
> 
> The Mondeo was a similar story. 6 years of use 165000 miles later and needing more repairs than its worth was parked up. 2 years of leaking pollen filter and the resulting growth! I hated it so was not bothered about parking it up. I need to get on and break it.
> 
> ...


only joking mate lol
love the xr4x4 and the disco, nice to see a sierra :thumb:


----------



## 8Daz8 (Oct 21, 2006)

jayz_son said:


> only joking mate lol
> love the xr4x4 and the disco, nice to see a sierra :thumb:


I know, I laughed when I read it :thumb:


----------



## PHUGE (May 27, 2013)

My old pride and joy, had several cars, but this was by far my favourite. SUCH FUN!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

ashfordnimbus said:


> Threads like this always stir up lots of memories, good and bad! Here goes....
> 
> First car, AE92 Corolla Gti.
> 
> ...


Best post so far! Love the little Ax GT :argie:


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

A real piece of .hit, but was my first and i still love her


----------



## ashfordnimbus (Jan 14, 2014)

Chicane said:


> Best post so far! Love the little Ax GT :argie:


Thanks mate, I wanted to get all the cars I've wanted to own out the way before I decided to settle down. The AX Gti was brilliant, owed me £240, put some Rallye steels on it and gave the little TU engine hell. Seemed to just get quicker and quicker!


----------



## jamesk656 (Mar 2, 2011)

My first car, 1999 Daewoo Matiz 0.8L Loved this little car, handling was terrible, was slow but was my first car and a little different from mates corsa's, saxo's and fiestas...










Due to carrying surfboards and windsurf kit throughout university I decided something a little bigger and more powerful was in order.

2nd car was this 2001 Skoda Octavia 1.9 tdi, Suspension was shot so changed to Spax dampers and springs so sat lower and stiffer than standard. Bought with 180k miles and sold at 210k miles for about what I bought it for!

I started to get into my detailing at this point...










I then moved to Tenerife to windsurf but came back a year later and bought this beauty, Loved this car, 2007 BMW 320d M-Sport Touring in Le mans blue. gorgeous colour and a very clean example with a high spec. Mapped to about 200bhp and handled a dream once i got rid of the run flat tyres.










I received a new windsurf sponsorship so had twice the amount of equipment, Didn't want to ruin the leather so i 'upgraded' to this. A 2008 VW Transporter T5. It was standard for about 4 days, then began a conversion of the interior and soon after banded steels and coil overs. Corners bloody well for a van and looks the part (in my opinion) to the point i get a lot of nice comments about it. You don't see to many about in this colour either.










James.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

ashfordnimbus said:


> Threads like this always stir up lots of memories, good and bad! Here goes....
> 
> First car, AE92 Corolla Gti.
> 
> ...


That is quite possibly the best array of hot hatches I've seen in years! I mean it dude, incredible selection of cars, never thought I'd see a Tipo Sedicivalvole. I thought they died a lonely death! Not surprised you turned a good profit on the CRX, they're as rare as hen's teeth now and as for the Williams you want shot for selling that! Top work fella, can't beat a good hatch. All things to all people.


----------



## ashfordnimbus (Jan 14, 2014)

AS_BO said:


> That is quite possibly the best array of hot hatches I've seen in years! I mean it dude, incredible selection of cars, never thought I'd see a Tipo Sedicivalvole. I thought they died a lonely death! Not surprised you turned a good profit on the CRX, they're as rare as hen's teeth now and as for the Williams you want shot for selling that! Top work fella, can't beat a good hatch. All things to all people.


Thanks! None of them cost me huge money either. Usually swapped or p/x'd. I loved the Tipo, handled very well, just a bit flat. I wanted to fit the Fiat Coupe 16vt engine, but was shot down for having such a filthy thought. I swapped the Williams 2 for the Starlet. Nearly turned round after a group of bikers rode past on the M20 and gave thumbs up. I'm keeping my eyes out for a good 205 to hide away.


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

ashfordnimbus said:


> Thanks! None of them cost me huge money either. Usually swapped or p/x'd. I loved the Tipo, handled very well, just a bit flat. I wanted to fit the Fiat Coupe 16vt engine, but was shot down for having such a filthy thought. I swapped the Williams 2 for the Starlet. Nearly turned round after a group of bikers rode past on the M20 and gave thumbs up. I'm keeping my eyes out for a good 205 to hide away.


I had a Williams 2 one of the best cars I ever owned. I sold it in a moment of madness when I spotted a Pulsar GtiR for sale at a local import specialist. The trader gave me £5000 in 1999 against the Pulsar and sold it a week later for £8500 on the forecourt..:wall:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

106 XN 1.1 first car 


106 GTI (crashed  )


Clio 1.2 absolutely hated it

how to print screen on pc

Mini Racing Green Ltd Edition


Mini Equinox 1 of 300 in Amaranth


The Puma - my Mum now owns it so still in the family


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Haven't got many pictures of mine.
88 1000cc Panda, in gas board van white
87 Fiesta mk 2, in galaxy blue
97 Saxo 1.5 d in venetian red
97 Rover 420 SLi saloon in flame red II.

With koni adjustable suspension kit, full cat back stainless. Even stuck a 420 badge from a 420 hatch on it, as the saloons were all badged 400 
2001 406 1.8 lx saloon in bleu de chine

Which i sold to my brother. He still runs it every day, got about 130 k on.
2005 407 2.0 HDi 136 X Line saloon in Moonstone blue

Had that about 2.5 years and traded it in for
2008 407 2.0 HDi GT multimedia saloon in thorium grey


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)




----------

